# Testing out an idea ***maybe NWS??**



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

Testing out a new idea, and I can count on you guys to give me feedback.  I dont feel they are my greatest, just a test to get others feelings
*






**





**



*


----------



## Sideburns (Feb 6, 2008)

I really like the first one.  A tad more light, and it'd be perfect.  Very nice pose.  Shows nothing, but alludes to much.  Maybe try the same pose with a tad better exposure.  I like that the shadows are hiding the bottom part though...very sexy.

You do some amazing work as a photographer/model team of one.


----------



## Battou (Feb 6, 2008)

Facial expression of two is...OK, Kind of sad and dejected look, almost as if locked in a small room, but the lighting obscures the eyes and the eyes are the deturmining factor in something like that.

all of the poses look forced and uncomfortable. 

#3 is the one I like the best, though uncomfortable looking the pose is still interesting to me and that lighting is just very ideal in my oppinion.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

Better?

*



*


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> You do some amazing work as a photographer/model team of one.




Thank you


----------



## Sideburns (Feb 6, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Better?
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yes, that is closer to what I'm saying.  A different expression on your face perhaps would portray your message a tad better.  Right now it's more "I know what you're thinking"...but I would want more of a "Hey...can you guess what I'm thinking?" look.

That's the best explanation I can think of.
Either way, not a large error...just something to think about.


----------



## TAGMAN (Feb 6, 2008)

#2 is the best!!!!! Your a hot woman Mya.  

I don't like the mouth open in #1.  All good stuff here.


----------



## jols (Feb 6, 2008)

sorry!

i think these are very unattractive.

are all the above posts  from males?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 6, 2008)

I only really like 2, but I tend to like more depressed / macabre looking photos.


----------



## Sideburns (Feb 6, 2008)

jols said:


> sorry!
> 
> i think these are very unattractive.
> 
> are all the above posts  from males?



Umm....am I supposed to lol or what?

I can see if you think they're not good pics...but unattractive?
Meh.  I guess we all have our own thing.


----------



## jols (Feb 6, 2008)

why would you laugh?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

I think they suffer from the light ... not the pose.

the last two have strong shadows cast downwards, which make your face look sad.


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 6, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Testing out a new idea, and I can count on you guys to give me feedback. I dont feel they are my greatest, just a test to get others feelings


 
Mya, I love the concepts and you make a hell of a model as well as a photographer.  But as previously stated, would have liked a tad bit more light and some highlights...  But keep up the great work!


----------



## just x joey (Feb 6, 2008)

i think i love you? lol


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

just x joey said:


> i think i love you? lol



Why do all your posts make me laugh and blush???  :blulsh2:


----------



## jols (Feb 6, 2008)

maybe cause you post pics of yourself either nude or undressed


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

Attempted to fix lighting, and what if I was feeling sad this day???  

*






**





**



*


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

jols said:


> sorry!
> 
> i think these are very unattractive.
> 
> are all the above posts  from males?




Well then Jols, how would YOU make them better??  If you dont like them fine, but please offer some constructive criticism.  thats why I put them up here.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

jols said:


> maybe cause you post pics of yourself either nude or undressed




I put warnings on all of my photos, so if you do not like the type of art I am doing you have every option not to look at them


----------



## jols (Feb 6, 2008)

i did not know what the warning was.


my constructive criticism is its unflattering to you and they are dark and not at all sharp.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 6, 2008)

jols said:


> *i did not know what the warning was.*
> 
> 
> my constructive criticism is its unflattering to you and they are dark and not at all sharp.



NSFW = Not Safe for Work


----------



## jols (Feb 6, 2008)

ah thanks didnt have a clue


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> NSFW = Not Safe for Work




Thank you for the clarification for the people who were "unclear".  Also **NUDE**  usually means people are going to be nude.  Just in case more clarification was needed on that part.

But I digress, Thank you for the criticism.  I tried lightening them up a bit.


----------



## jols (Feb 6, 2008)

i know the pic is small but the lighting on your avatar looks spot on.


----------



## nabero (Feb 6, 2008)

The work you did with the lighting is a vast improvement.  I've only recently come back to the forum, and I've seen a lot of your posts--the progress you've been making with these self portraits is fantastic.  The second image in your second set is my favorite--your expression is vulnerable but your body language guarded (and I think the lighting is fantastic).  

[I'm not sure if you'd be interested, but seeing as how you're working as your own model, maybe you'd like to look into the work of Cindy Sherman.  There is a lot you can do with self portraits.]

I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

nabero said:


> The work you did with the lighting is a vast improvement.  I've only recently come back to the forum, and I've seen a lot of your posts--the progress you've been making with these self portraits is fantastic.  The second image in your second set is my favorite--your expression is vulnerable but your body language guarded (and I think the lighting is fantastic).
> 
> [I'm not sure if you'd be interested, but seeing as how you're working as your own model, maybe you'd like to look into the work of Cindy Sherman.  There is a lot you can do with self portraits.]
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with



Thank you very much for you observations and suggestion.  I will take a look!


----------



## dpolston (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm going to have to throw my opinion in here. I am a fan of your work mostly but I don't think these are breathtaking. Not that I need to be in awe every time I look at a photo but here's what is bothering me (that has nothing to do with lighting.

The first and second shots make your legs and knees look larger than they probably are and to me aren't in a flattering position. The third shot head position looks natural but a bit unflattering in a camera position kind of way. I think tilting the head down and perhaps the chin more toward the forward shoulder might have done it for me. 

I think you are stunning and very willing to try things. I just didn't feel this series. Sorry. Keep up the good work and please remember that it's just one man's opinion.

BTW - I love the avatar!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with dpolston and have to add that I don't find the pose in #3 natural. The head/shoulder part looks weird. It's great to see you try and putting yourself out there, but these are no winners to me. 



pascal


----------



## kundalini (Feb 6, 2008)

Much of my thoughts have already been mentioned.  Always a fan of your "tests".

One other thought I had would be to have someone else behind the camera and let you only have to worry about being the model.  My contact details are ...........................


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Much of my thoughts have already been mentioned.  Always a fan of your "tests".
> 
> One other thought I had would be to have someone else behind the camera and let you only have to worry about being the model.  My contact details are ...........................




I wish I had someone I could trust to due that!!  However I much prefer to be the one behind the camera!!


----------



## dpolston (Feb 6, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> I wish I had someone I could trust to due that!!  However I much prefer to be the one behind the camera!!



Okay... I'll offer my services too. I am trustworthy! ;o)


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

Whats the wink for?!?!   hahahaha


----------



## kundalini (Feb 6, 2008)

I can say this straight-faced....I mean no harm.  I have a camera and a vision.

My contact details are Jero....................., NC, phone 919-..............but otherwise found  somewhere in the first chakra.


----------



## niforpix (Feb 8, 2008)

#1 and #3... your pose in those photos looks very unnatural.. Seems forced or something... Photos are a bit out of focus.


----------

